#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜一部動畫裡的獸

## 卡斯特

這是我最近找到的一部動畫連續劇
很好看喔

其實還蠻簡單的
大家猜猜看~

----------


## 仴小維仴

翡翠森林狼与羊
對吧OAO
狼樂好像蠻多獸有看過
只是我沒看而已=W=

----------


## Schak

哈哈~~"翡翠森林狼与羊秘密朋友"吧~~

現在好像出完摟~總共26集~沒記錯的話拉 :jcdragon-keke: 

哈哈~小獸最愛狼與羊了 :jcdragon-shy2: ，只是小獸這部還沒有看過~想說以後再看，保持一點新鮮度...

這部裡面的羊妹.好像是女生吧~期待看到狼與羊的閃光唷 :jcdragon-xd: 。

翡翠森林_狼與羊   是一部真的很好看的動畫喔~真的很建議沒看過的獸大去看一下><!!!

----------


## 努特

我知道!我知道!
是咩和伽布對不對~
我超喜歡看的,他的片頭曲超好聽的^~^

----------


## 小芸

這個是動畫版本的翡翠森林嗎？~
因為我看的是日本卡通的翡翠森林~羊咩跟卡滋~
那部好好看！畫的很可愛也很感人~（部分血腥
而且那部羊羊是男生~是有點曖昧的友誼故事（誤
卡滋的狼群的首領好帥歐！（壞壞帥狼狼

----------


## Norya.Polaris

是翡翠森林狼與羊~~
這部我只看過日版電影版~
卡滋和羊咩的感情超堅定的~~
有空也來看看動畫版的好了~~

----------


## 狼の寂

是 「翡翠森林狼與羊」「あらしのよるに(暴風雨之夜)」無誤
而且這邊就有資料了  XD

http://zh.wikifur.com/wiki/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5

好像有電視版跟電影版的
我個狼是看電影版的




> Schak:這部裡面的羊妹.好像是女生吧~期待看到狼與羊的閃光唷


不是喔,卡滋和羊咩都是男的
所以說是 B...(消音) 啦!!  -////-




> 努特: 我知道!我知道!
> 是咩和伽布對不對~
> 我超喜歡看的,他的片頭曲超好聽的^~^


努特,你說的"咩"和"伽布" 是 他們名字的日文念法
中文的話是翻譯成 "羊咩" 和 "卡滋"




> 傻氣: 這個是動畫版本的翡翠森林嗎？~
> 因為我看的是日本卡通的翡翠森林~羊咩跟卡滋~
> 那部好好看！畫的很可愛也很感人~（部分血腥
> 而且那部羊羊是男生~是有點曖昧的友誼故事（誤
> 卡滋的狼群的首領好帥歐！（壞壞帥狼狼


真的很好看啊~ >  <
不過我倒是不覺得有哪裡血腥(?   :wuffer_arou: 

而且真的是雄X雄的曖昧故事無誤 (不

首領的耳朵竟然被羊咬掉一支感覺很弱...  = w = (個狼主觀想法


諾雅:
我也只看過日文的電影版
還有漫畫版的

真的超溫馨的啊 :wuffer_bawl:

----------


## 卡斯特

仴小維仴:答對了，真的很好看
夏克:在連續劇裡的羊咩是女的
努特:片尾曲也很好聽喔!
傻氣狼兒:會血腥嗎?
諾雅:動畫版的也很好看喔~
狼の寂:謝謝狼の寂的補充

----------


## Schak

其實小獸還蠻希望電影版裡面的羊妹是女生~
這樣的話...他們就可以更閃了， :jcdragon-xp: (誤~被揍飛
翡翠森林狼與羊..小獸每看一次就哭一次.真的是太感動了 :jcdragon-cry: 
希望在翡翠森林裡..羊咩與卡滋可以永遠的一直幸福生活下去 :jcdragon-QQ: !!!!!!

----------


## 小芸

我覺得部分血腥啊（？
就是一開始羊咩她媽媽咬掉卡滋狼群首領的耳朵（或用她的角……
反正那段有濺血說！（可怕
不過那也讓那隻狼看起來更壞了＞＜（誤
還有後面卡滋被攻擊那段~不過並沒有受重傷~
耳朵被咬掉那段真的頗可怕……
羊咩他媽媽真的很勇敢救了羊咩還是被吃掉了……
不管怎麼樣這個故事真的很感人啊！

----------


## 卡斯特

夏克:的確，不管看幾次都覺得非常感動
傻氣:前面那一部分的確有點血腥，但也寫出羊咩母親勇敢的精神

----------

